# My Latest Challenge



## LPBeier (Feb 4, 2010)

Dear DC Friends,
I love my time here at DC and all the friends I have made.  I recently stepped down from my moderator position because there was a lot going on in my life and I was having new health issues.  I thought I would just mention why you many not see me posting much in the next while.

Many of you know about my leg and knee problems and have been there when things have been rough.  I now find myself with a new and possibly greater challenge.  I have been having symptoms which include numbness of my right side, headaches, problems with sight, speech, typing, etc.  They have ruled out a stroke; however my doctor believes I may have Lupus or Multiple Sclerosis.  She is sending me to a specialist to get and MRI, but the waiting lists here are up to a year.

I am very tired most of the time and sleep is not relieving it.  I hope to be around DC when I can, and while I won't be posting as much, I will definitely be reading so I can connect with all of you.  Nothing can keep me away from my friends...scratch that...my DC FAMILY!

I have another issue to deal with and that is the fact I have been looking after my elderly father and now with both of our health deteriorating new arrangements may have to be made and that will not be easy on anyone.  

Thanks for listening.  I will pop back here, or will be in contact with someone who can let you know how I am doing.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 4, 2010)

oh Laurie, I am so sorry to read of this..that is a lot to deal with..will be thinking of you lots!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 4, 2010)

Laurie,
I know I don't need to tell you how much you mean to me and to all of us here at DC. Know you are loved and prayers and good thoughts are coming your way. If  there is anything I can do for you please let me know. In the mean time,rest and and God willing this to will pass.
hugs,
cj


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 4, 2010)

Laurie,
You are in my thoughts and prayers. If there is anything I can do we're all here for you on DC. You can catch me on fb also. Be well!


----------



## Alix (Feb 4, 2010)

You know how to find me Laurie, take care my dear friend.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone.  Your thoughtfulness, prayers, offers of help are moving me to tears.  I know I will get through this no matter which way it goes, but it is so nice to know I have such a caring family here.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 4, 2010)

Laurie, I am saddened to hear of your difficulties.  You already had plenty on your plate.  Here's hoping for the best possible outcome.  You and your family will be on out thoughts.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh Laurie, I am SO sorry to hear things are not getting better for you.

I finally make it back here with everyone and now you have to leave for a while. Life is not fair.  I will miss you. 

Know I am sending good thoughts and wishes your way. Visit us when you can!!!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 4, 2010)

my dear friend, i am so sorry to hear this news. i know you will meet this head on and with courage. be well

babe


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow sweetie, things are coming at you faster all the time.  You know you are in my prayers, and you will continue to be.  All I know is that SC and BC are way too far apart right now.  You know all the ways you can reach me.  Even during the day when I am at work, it is ok.  If it weren't I wouldn't bring my computer with me.    Our school time is generally from 8:30 to 9:30 our time, but after that I am often available. If not, I will let you know.  

Barbara


----------



## radhuni (Feb 5, 2010)

LPBeier I am very sorry to hear your problems. Please take care of yourself.

I must say something to all of you that you people have lots of energy, vitality and will power. Here people just think that their life is finished if they have sugar or arthritis.
I am trying to learn from you.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone.  I am very moved by your outpouring of love and support.  

I wanted to share something with you.  I am very claustrophobic and the thought of the MRI is difficult, though I know I need it and figured I would do my best.  A friend who is a nurse in the hospital near where DH works emailed me last night that the hospital recently purchased and "open" MRI.  I don't know exactly how open it is, but she said she has talked to people who have had both types and this one is much better.  She also said the wait list is much shorter because they now have two machines and gave me a name of a good neurologist at the hospital.  I called my doctor's office and they know of this doctor and are going to try and get me in.  We are actually closer to this hosptial than the one which the doctor she was going to refer me to works out of so there is a better chance for me!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 5, 2010)

Open MRI are like a giant doughnut. You lie on a table that moves you into the giant dougnnut and they take the MRI. Very painless. They do take 15 - 30 minutes depending on what is being imaged. You will do fine with it, trust me. SO had one done recenly and they had a large selection of music to choose from so you had music to listen to while lying on the table. Maybe you can bring a favorite CD and see if the can play it in the room for you.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 5, 2010)

Laurie,
DH just had his second one and was really uptight about it. But he got through it. He said this time wasn't so bad cause he knew what was coming and just kept telling him self if I could do it he could too. Be sure and let me know when and I'll be there in spirit with you. Love ya Laurie.
cj


----------



## radhuni (Feb 6, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Thank you everyone.  I am very moved by your outpouring of love and support.
> 
> I wanted to share something with you.  I am very claustrophobic and the thought of the MRI is difficult, though I know I need it and figured I would do my best.  A friend who is a nurse in the hospital near where DH works emailed me last night that the hospital recently purchased and "open" MRI.  I don't know exactly how open it is, but she said she has talked to people who have had both types and this one is much better.  She also said the wait list is much shorter because they now have two machines and gave me a name of a good neurologist at the hospital.  I called my doctor's office and they know of this doctor and are going to try and get me in.  We are actually closer to this hosptial than the one which the doctor she was going to refer me to works out of so there is a better chance for me!



I don't know anything about open MRI, but I am sure everything will be okay for you.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 6, 2010)

Many moons ago I had a MRI in one of the (older) "tube" machines..Well at least they tried to put me in one...and they did...BUT.. Big Bad Uncle Bob came out of there very quickly with scratched up knuckles and for head  That's when I found out I had a touch of claustrophobia.. Anyway later I have been in the "Open" type MRI  machine....Much, Much better!!!! ....Also Miss Laurie you may want to discuss with your doctor about a "chill pill" ...a little Xanax maybe...it kinda takes the edge off...You'll be fine!!! ~~~~ Hope you can have it done sooner rather than later!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you everyone.  I looked up open MRI's and found this link.  I know it is done by a company, but even seeing the pictures set my mind at ease a little bit.  And thank you, Uncle B - I have to have an ativan even before I have a CT scan!

Today the numbness is worse and speaking and typing are both very slow.  However, my spirits are good.  My hubby got all my new countertops installed in the kitchen and is going to put the first coat on the last wall today before he goes to work.  I will be sitting at the table going through all my spices, getting rid of old and rarely used ones, and putting the others into their brand new jars which I can put on the racks DH installed on the cupboard doors for me.  Nothing like a new kitchen to perk a person up!  Oh, and knowing I have a loving and caring family right here.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 8, 2010)

I received the results of my first set of blood tests today.  While they are not conclusive for Lupus, they show I am extremely anemic and I am now being sent for another set of more concise tests.  I am also having to go for B12 shots and take an iron supplement.  

There is still no word on the appointment with the Neurologist; however the good news is my family doctor said it doesn't matter what doctor I go to, I can specify the hospital I want to have the MRI done at and she feels the open MRI machine is a good idea.

I am a little less numb today and was able to get a little more accomplished but am still taking it slowly.  

My sister is looking into temporary arrangements for our Dad.  He doesn't want to leave me while I am not doing well but also doesn't want to be a burden.  Through his Vetran's status he can get someone in to help him up to five days a week and DH is usually off 2 - 3 days so it will work out well.  We feel that is the best place to start rather than telling him he has to go into assisted living.

So, things are looking up.  I just thought I would pop in and share that.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 8, 2010)

Lauire, 

Thanks for stopping by with the update. Things sound a bit more positive today. So how was your neighbor's casserole? I sounded delish.   Working to get your iron and B vitamins up and keep them there will go a long way to making you feel better. It might not fix all the problems, but it will give you more energy when those 2 are back in balance.  

Stop by and visit when you feel up to it!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes, love, encouragement and ideas regarding the MRI.

There is still no word on the neurologist appointment or the MRI as my family doctor is in Whistler volunteering for the Olympics and the receptionist can't find the requisitions.  

However, I have some good news.  The preliminary blood tests were "inconclusive" for Lupus.  She will probably send me for other tests, but this is a very good sign.

On the other side of the coin, my hand dexterity and twitches are steadily getting worse and I am getting more and more dizzy spells. Also, because of my hands I am using my cane less so my knee acts up, but I know it is just from the current symptoms and not anything wrong with the replacement.  I am very fatigued most of the time and end up taking up to 3 rest periods a day whether it is napping or sitting in my recliner watching the Olympics.

But mentally and emotionally I am feeling strong and that I can get through this.  I have my bad days, but on the whole I am keeping positive.

I have had to turn down a few cake orders and cancel a wonderful opportunity for April as I am too unsteady to make the flowers and need to start now (it is a huge cake covered in sugar roses).  But I have two, in June and August, that are for some of my "kids" and I am going to do them even if I just design and have someone else do the work.

Through Veteran's affairs, my Dad now has a lady come in twice a week to take him on his walks with his walker, make our dinner when DH is working and I don't have someone bringing something, doing his washing, etc.  This and the once every 3 weeks cleaning ladies are helping me a lot and He seems to be happy that he is able to give me a break.

I was very upset that I was not able to go with our youth group on their retreat this weekend, but I made up the menus and sign-up sheets for all their food and was able to be there to help send them off yesterday afternoon. 

The Olympics are really buoying up my spirits, as are the few times I get on here even if I don't post.  Canada had never won a gold medal on Canadian soil before and as of last night we have 4! 

While my future, health-wise, is up in the air, I am taking each day as it comes and am thankful for every minute I feel well.....and thankful for all the wonderful support I am getting here at DC and in my circle of friends and family.

Talk to you soon.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 20, 2010)

That is great news about the blood tests.  Just keep on one day at a time.. that really is all any of us can do.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, Dave.  Yes, I agree.  I really have a peace about all of this, even if some moments are tougher than others.  Just thought I would check in and let everyone know how it is going.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 21, 2010)

inspiring post Laurie!!

thanks for the update and I hope things improve for you and your family..


----------



## cara (Feb 22, 2010)

Laurie,

I know everything will turn out good...
good news there are no signs for Lupus and even in worst case if it turns out to be MS, that is something you can live with - I have a collegue, who knows about her MS for about 10years now and with meds everything is okay...

and now I will go and watch Olympics and see if I can see you ;o)


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Just thought I should check in as I have only done a few posts in the last while.

Still no word on the specialist and MRI appointments, thought I see my GP on Monday and if I haven't heard by then she is going to either get a push on it or try another doctor.

My fatigue is quite a bit better and I had my last B12 shot last week.  I still tire out easily but at least am able to do things like cook and back a bit which is therapeutic for me.

However, my hands and legs are getting worse.  They are twitching more often and more serverely and I am actually dropping things (broke a plate at lunch today) and having trouble picking small things up.  My face, eye and brain have been better, but today they are feeling quite fuzzy and my sleep is broken as I wake up several times with pain.  I think the worst of it though is just the not knowing.  I can accept the symptoms, as long as I know what it is and what I can do to make it easier to live with.

But I am trying to keep my spirits up and not let it stop me too much.  DH and I went to pick out the tiles we want for the kitchen backsplash and I can't wait for them to come in. We also ordered a new range hood and part for our stove so I will be able to use my big front burner again without burning everything!

As for my cake decorating, 3 members of our youth group have offered their services for free for my summer cakes just for the experience of learning the art.  I am so excited about this.  The order in April I thought I would have to cancel (it is through one of Vancouver's top event planners who liked my designs) is on again and the girl's roses are turning out beautiful!

The Olympics were amazing and while I was unable to attend any of the events - cultural or athletic - It was wonderful to see our beautiful Province and City shared with the world.  Dad and I spent hours watching it on TV.

Typing is still an effort (this message has taken me about 20 minutes to write) and staring at the screen is hard on my eye and head, so I don't reply to threads often, but I do check in here often to see how you all are doing.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 3, 2010)

Laurie,
what can I say? You know how I feel, I just wish there were something I could do. I miss you here and I know it's a struggle to try to type and answer all the posts to you. I just pray the doctor gets your tests in motion so that you have an answer.I feel things will be ok for you and I pray for this every day. Take care my friend, you are dearly loved.
cj


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, CJ.  I am doing okay.  A little frustrated that my hands don't work, but I know I will be alright.  Just know that you and others here care and are thinking of me helps tons.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 3, 2010)

light a fire under those doctors, if they had the pains, they would get right on it. from me, to you. you deserve better treatment.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 24, 2010)

I haven't posted here for awhile, mostly because I just wasn't up to it.  A lot has gone on in the last three weeks and I won't bore you with all the details except some of the highlights that lead to today.

The symptoms were getting worse and I saw my doctor the Monday after my last post.  It came out that because of my symptoms, I was unable to manage my chronic pain (Fibromyalgia, 17 yr old back fracture, my knee and osteoarthritis) as I normally do.  So, she tried a new non narcotic pain med.  Within hours of taking it I started to feel better. 

Within a few days my feet started to "swell" more than normal.  At times they were over 4 times their normal size and I was starting to feel horrible all over.

In the next two weeks I lowered the dose and then stopped the pain killer to no avail.

Yesterday I was rushed to the doctor who was horrified at what she saw (and my feet were actually not bad then) She said it was retained fluid and sent me for a barrage of tests to rule out congestive heart failure and other goodies.

I just got the call and everything is normal.  My doctor believes that it was a side affect of the pain med and thanks to another pill I lost 8 pounds of fluid last night and am still going.  There are still a couple of tests to go to make sure there is no heart damage from it, but I am feeling much better (and lost 8 pounds overnight .

But we still have to wait on the Neurolgist and MRI for the original symptoms but I am just so happy that this latest ordeal is over with.

Thanks for all of your kind wishes and support.  I love you guys!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh my!!! What an experience Miss Laurie!! I know it must have been scary! Soooo glad to hear it's over with now and you are better....It sounds as if I need to send a war party --- many braves, with many arrows to to pay the Neurologist and MRI folks a visit!!!! Maybe offer them some "encouragement" to get with the program??  Honestly...enough is enough!!!! I was thinking of you just the other day....It was Chied Fricken day!!! 

Thanks for the update...We love hearing from you when you feel up to it....Continue to take care....The war party will leave at first light tomorrow


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww, Uncle Bob, you make me feel even better today.  I will await the results of your war party - I am sure the phone will ring very quickly after their arrival.  

Oh, I have actually been craving Chied Fricken lately!  With DH on gluten/lactose free and Dad being a diabetic and having to watch the "chied" part I haven't made it in awhile. Can you send some with the braves? 

On another note, my new Cuisinart waffle iron is in at the grocery store which is very exciting!  I think with one or two more items I will have taken over Cuisinart with my points!   Can't wait until DH picks it up.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey girl, if you feel up to it make the chied fricken , you and dad deserve a treat. Talking to you did the trick for me Laurie. It was the first night in over a month with no restless leg!!! It was heaven not to sit and cry and then walk the floor til the sun rose. I slept like a baby...Thank you.
hugs
cj


----------



## licia (Mar 24, 2010)

Laurie, It is good to see that you are somewhat better.  I'm sorry I hadn't seen this till now. I've been trying to slack up on my computer time and sometimes I miss something important.  I hope that you will continue to feel better and up to whatever treatment you need to put you back in good health.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 24, 2010)

What a horrible experience! I am glad it all worked out in the end, but oh my.  

SO has had bad reactions/side effects to meds and here is what we do when ever a new med is prescribed.  I read all the paperwork and the possible side effects, even researching online sometimes, so that way I can watch and be on alert.  I don't know if in this case having DH read up on the side effects would have made it any better or caught things sooner, but it is thought.  We have learned the hard way that Dr's don't always tell you what the side effects can be.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> What a horrible experience! I am glad it all worked out in the end, but oh my.
> 
> SO has had bad reactions/side effects to meds and here is what we do when ever a new med is prescribed.  I read all the paperwork and the possible side effects, even researching online sometimes, so that way I can watch and be on alert.  I don't know if in this case having DH read up on the side effects would have made it any better or caught things sooner, but it is thought.  We have learned the hard way that Dr's don't always tell you what the side effects can be.


  Dave,
I never ask a doctor about a drug. I as my pharmacist. They are trained in school about the meds we take and are far more able to help you. Doctors go by what the drug rep tells them...So anytime something new is prescribed I ask my husband for the run down before the med goes in my body.
kadesma


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 24, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Dave,
> I never ask a doctor about a drug. I as my pharmacist. They are trained in school about the meds we take and are far more able to help you. Doctors go by what the drug rep tells them...So anytime something new is prescribed I ask my husband for the run down before the med goes in my body.
> kadesma


 
We seem to have a new pharmacist about every other month.  No one that is steady.  I always read the paperwork that comes with each prescription and then sometimes even go online.  Guess I am just cynical these days on prescription drugs.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 24, 2010)

i have had really bad allergies to many drugs. antibiotics, pain medicine, reactions from hives and breathing problems to hallucinations. i check every new drug on line. google it. lots of info. i see my dr. about twelve mins. on any given visit. all are the same,time wise. hard to see dr. quickly with a reaction. don't want to go to e.r. so i check it out myself and quit taking if it is a problem.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 24, 2010)

I have gone to the same doctor for about 30 years (I was one of her very first patients).  I grew up in my Dad's pharmacy and have been on medications a lot through my life.  I have also been written up in the journals and my reactions to a few drugs have been added to those sheets you get with the medications!   Like you Dave, I also read all the literature before taking the first pill, and I often ask my Dad (retired) or one of two friends who are pharmacists, plus I go on my own knowledge.

This time we (doctor, DH and I) were all sure I had been on a form of this same medication before except it contained tylenol which I now take in other forms.  The information did say that swelling of the feet was a side-effect you should call your doctor about and we did.  Unfortunately I could not make it in and she told me to lower the dose (not seeing how bad they were).  This I guess was a mistake on both our parts.  Three days later, seeing no relief I stopped it altogether (Saturday) and then couldn't phone the office until Monday.  My one pharmacist friend said that if he had seen me he would have driven me to the hospital (DH was working).

So I agree with both of you - it is good to check things out first, one way or another.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> I have gone to the same doctor for about 30 years (I was one of her very first patients).  I grew up in my Dad's pharmacy and have been on medications a lot through my life.  I have also been written up in the journals and my reactions to a few drugs have been added to those sheets you get with the medications!   Like you Dave, I also read all the literature before taking the first pill, and I often ask my Dad (retired) or one of two friends who are pharmacists, plus I go on my own knowledge.
> 
> This time we (doctor, DH and I) were all sure I had been on a form of this same medication before except it contained tylenol which I now take in other forms.  The information did say that swelling of the feet was a side-effect you should call your doctor about and we did.  Unfortunately I could not make it in and she told me to lower the dose (not seeing how bad they were).  This I guess was a mistake on both our parts.  Three days later, seeing no relief I stopped it altogether (Saturday) and then couldn't phone the office until Monday.  My one pharmacist friend said that if he had seen me he would have driven me to the hospital (DH was working).
> 
> So I agree with both of you - it is good to check things out first, one way or another.


Laurie,
any time you are not sure and would like some help I can ask DH for you. He would be happy to help.
kades


----------



## LPBeier (May 10, 2010)

Now HERE is a post I have been waiting a long time to make.

I saw the Neurologist today and I DO NOT HAVE MS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She has  still ordered the MRI but there is no rush on it now.  My symptoms are  (oh, I love this) simply "age".  At 51 and a half I could be offended,  but I am happy as a clam.  I need to see an ophthalmologist because my  eyes are getting older quite literally playing tricks on me and so I am  not judging things properly.  The other half of the equation is my ears.   All this fluid retention (the medication "oops" and now the infection)  are leaving fluid in the ear which causes pressure and too much  information going to the brain and coupled with bad eyes my body thinks  that I am falling when I am not - hence vertigo.  This ear thing  explains most of the neurological like symptoms as well.

So now I am pain free and once I get my eyes checked and train my brain  around the fluid retention thing I am basically healthy......and oh, so  happy!

Thanks DC family for your support!


----------



## bethzaring (May 10, 2010)

oh Laurie, that is so wonderful!!

old age eh?

i can relate to that


----------



## getoutamykitchen (May 10, 2010)

Absolutely fabulous news. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 10, 2010)

YAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! That is GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!


----------



## babetoo (May 10, 2010)

ah come on, "old age" i am old enough to be your mother , don't have any of those things, will give you the eye problem..that is old age. they have to be kidding that old age was the cause. more likely the reactions to meds. 

whatever the cause i am just thrilled that you are doing so well. for the first time in a long time, you and i are both reasonably well at the same time. i am so happy for us both, dear friend.


----------



## LPBeier (May 10, 2010)

babetoo said:


> ah come on, "old age" i am old enough to be your mother , don't have any of those things, will give you the eye problem..that is old age. they have to be kidding that old age was the cause. more likely the reactions to meds.
> 
> whatever the cause i am just thrilled that you are doing so well. for the first time in a long time, you and i are both reasonably well at the same time. i am so happy for us both, dear friend.



I am glad for us too, Babe!  And you may be old enough to be my mother, but I am starting to feel my years


----------



## kadesma (May 10, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> I am glad for us too, Babe!  And you may be old enough to be my mother, but I am starting to feel my years


Well,well,well, Seems we might be joined at the hip.My ears have been my trouble for years. Thaey keep telling me I'm imagining it, but  I have a problem hearing, have to be careful when I benn to pick up things, that's how I got hurt Easter night. My eyes are going koko I need new glasses, soooo Hi sis.Glad you  are ok. you are loved.I can rest a little easier now.
kades


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2010)

Well, that's some of the best news anyone could hope to hear!  Fantastic.  

According to a scientific study, aging is preferred by 100% of survey participants over the alternative.

I'm so glad to hear this great news.


----------



## LPBeier (May 11, 2010)

Thanks everybody!


----------

